# Hunting Lease Question?



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

What is the average price per gun for a nice lease with a camp house and creek for swiming and year round access? Been looking around the Keerville and Marble Falls area and just curious what others pay.....any info would be helpful


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably about $2000-$2500 on average, and they go fast.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Get off the per gun price and do the per acre price.. and how many hunters allowed on the property


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

What is the average price per acre? for 6 hunters on 750 to 1000 acres


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

There's no deer in M F area.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

$2500 to $4000. The kicker is the house, ranchers will charge a little more per acre for a place with nice amenities. Kerrville to Mf could cost any where from $7 to $12 per acre. $7 an acre will get you electricity and maybe water. $12 an acre will get you a house. But keep looking, there are $7 places with a little house on them, that are hard to find.

Hope this helps


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

6 hunters on 600 to 1,000 acres is too many hunters.. I know I know folks do it all the time but say 6 hunters at $3000 per gun on 600 acres ends up at $18,000 which amounts to $30 bucks an acre which is waaay too much. Thats how they get ya.. Usually per acre price is around $10 bucks plus or minus.. with 750 acres that ends up $24 bucks an acre still way too much.. and 1000 acres still $18 bucks too high..


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

I'm with Charlie. Also consider how many mature bucks can you realistically take off the property. If u have 6 guys on 750 acres and everyone wants to shoot a mature buck every year, you will most likely have a disappointed group.


----------



## Hogdogger (Feb 8, 2012)

Thats the problem with most leases these days. Too many hunters on small acres. You should take 2 trophies at most off of 750 acs and the others shoot managements and culls. You'd be surprised at the deer you'd have in a couple of yrs.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes the per gun type leases are sometimes very misleading. Most of the time its the landowner who really doesent care about his deer herd. He is just counting money. Stacks a lot of hunters on his land as some price and in the end gets big bucks per acre.Happens a lot on smaller tracts and some on larger tracts but not as much..


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

While I agree with Charlie that it would be better to pay for an acre, there just aren't many of those around anymore, landowners are taking advantage if what they have and people pay so why not. I was on a very nice lease between Llano and Brady for 2k, camphouse with utilities, plenty of good deer, 1 hunter per 100 acres, the last year i was on it, all 6 hunters bagged a nice buck, so there are some out there, i just found a local lease and gave it up, but i do miss the place.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

SSST

Yup $20 bucks an acre. But on smaller places it seems thats what landowners do. But keep shooting 6 nice deer every year and see how long that last.. Good hunting..


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

agree with most just got thought looking at lease hunter and the man that owns feed store in hebbonville is also a lease broker and he has a new lease listed 160 acres wants 4 guns at 2750 a gun and he got a lot more just like it. seen a lease listed 2700 acres 27 guns 3000 a gun .makes you wonder if there is going t be a mature buck left


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lone wolf

Whts the fella's name. I used to hunt down that way ? (feed store guy)


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Lone wolf
> 
> Whts the fella's name. I used to hunt down that way ? (feed store guy)


*Charlie..I betcha, he's talking about David Montalvo..I know him..STAY AWAY!!!!!*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah I forgot about the feed store behind the filling station..


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

that the lieing bast_ _ d went done there to look at place and got there he started telling me i needed to call owner everytime i was coming down and that the owners kin was going to hunt to,see people like david m. chris,m. at la grange, david s.,pleastion are the ones that ruin,s the places and makes it hard to find a lease that is not shot out look at some of the places around san diego, christein, and star county


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

I am sure there are some "good" lease brokers out there? 
Really sounds like you have to do some homework to find a good place to hunt in Texas anymore. 
Sounds like when you do find a lease that is 1/gun per 1000 acres, with a place to stay, with alot of game(never mind a true trophy caliber ranch) you are going to pay dearly for it. 
I've been out of Texas so long, it must have changed dramatically in the last 7 years.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't let 'em fool you with *"amenities"* and add ons. Land in that area should be about $14/acre. Period end of story ...


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Whats wrong with charging by the gun and using the biologists game counts(harvest recomendations)... once the tags are filled ... game over!

I agree 7-12.00 per acre with higher per acre price weighted toward more improvements.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

fyo834

biologist game counts ? Really nothing wrong with that again it all depends on how many hunters are on the place. A good biologist is not going for putting too many hunters on a place if it wont support it. He should be very careful as to make sure the place wont get "shot out" in the first year.. Biologist some times "listen" and work for the land owner too so be careful of that.. If there is any doubt a helo to do a count and the cost maybe $400 to $500 bucks an hour and that wuld be well worth it.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

How about references?


----------



## Txhunter83 (Jun 29, 2011)

SSST said:


> While I agree with Charlie that it would be better to pay for an acre, there just aren't many of those around anymore, landowners are taking advantage if what they have and people pay so why not. I was on a very nice lease between Llano and Brady for 2k, camphouse with utilities, plenty of good deer, 1 hunter per 100 acres, the last year i was on it, all 6 hunters bagged a nice buck, so there are some out there, i just found a local lease and gave it up, but i do miss the place.


That's what is great about a free market. The consumer can dictate the price just as much as the supplier. If everyone paid attention to per acre price and not per hunter, we would all be better off. It's the guys who lease 600 acres and put 10 hunters on it at $2000 a pop that are driving prices up.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Txhunter83

Yes sir you are correct also the land owner who doesent give a darn about his deer herd only money..also as you said its the guys who get on that 600 acre lease with 9 other hunters looking for a "good deal" and brag about only paying $2000 to hunt..


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

this is why i bought a boat.


----------

